# Good primer for oily skin???



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am still looking for a good primer for my oily skin.
I tried MAC Matte, MAC Prep and Prime, MAC SPF50, Smashbox Light and all of them just ok, not so great. Recently I got box of potions from Urban Decay. I had a lot of big hopes for they primers. But they both sucked. Especially Pore minimizer one, I was all shiny after like 30 mins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can anyone recomend something else?


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2009)

I LOVE DermaDoctor's TeaseZone - it controls oil very well, and does not have a ton of silicones like a lot of primers have (which can cause problems for my skin).

Try a sample from Sephora - they carry it.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 23, 2009)

well i don't know if this would be considered a "primer" but people have used milk of magnesia under their foundation for oily skin. i don't have oily skin and i've never used it but i've only heard good things about MoM. you could check out reviews on makeupalley. all i've heard is that it's awesome and cheap!


----------



## dietcokeg (Aug 23, 2009)

i was just about to say milk of magnesia too, its great for oily skin but becarefull if u hv combination skin or skin that is not so much on the oily side milk of amgnesia has been known to really dry out ur skin, so unless u really do have an oil problem dnt use it 2 much. i got photo finish primer light ( i too hv oily skin) and i find it really does nothing for me.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 24, 2009)

wow... milk of magnesia? huh??!!! lol.. isnt a laxative or something? hehe i might have to try it, its so cheap so i have nothing to loose


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 26, 2009)

I use Milk of Magnesia, almost every day. It helps a TON with the shinies, but it won't COMPLETELY get rid of it.

I've been lazy lately, and haven't been using the MoM, just my LG Spackle. I still get shiny on my nose and forehead, but since I'm on break every hour, I just run my powder brush across and I'm fine.


----------



## GucciGirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there, Sephora sells a mattifier by Peter Thomas Roth and it has really helped me out. Its a little pricey at $35 so maybe try a sample before you buy it. While I was there I also tried out the Too Faced Primed and Poreless and Urban Decay Pore Perfecting Primer Potion. Both were ok but afterwards my skin was too matte! It had no slip so I would imagine that your makeup wouldnt apply as smoothly.

On a side note I usually have very oily skin! I mean mattifier was part of my everyday routine but since I switched my skin routine it I wouldnt consider my skin oily anymore. I am now using MAC green tea cleanser and Moisturelush moisturizer. Normally an oily girl wouldnt dare use the moisturelush but since the cleanser sucks ALL the oil out your skin-below what you would normally want- the thick moisturizer brings it back up to normal without being dry or too greasy.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 28, 2009)

I started to use milk of magnesia and so far i love it. I still get a little shine, but not like i used to. My makeup looks so much better at the end of the day too, probably because I dont touch my face as much anymore. I returned all my urban decay primers last night. So, thank you all. Iam probably gonna try other primers to find the perfect one, but for now MOM will do just fine.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 28, 2009)

I actually just posted in another thread about my favorite matte product! It's called Model in a Bottle spray. You spray it on after you apply your makeup and it's fabulous. I never have to touch up or blot throughout the day. It also keeps my mascara from running during a sob fest! This is by far my holy grail product for keeping my skin from getting shiny. It's pretty inexpensive, only $17.50 for a bottle with over 300 sprays. They have a website modelinabottle.com or you can get it at amazon.com and overstock.com. I highly recommend that you try this! Here's a picture of the product.


----------



## LoveMU (Aug 28, 2009)

How do you use the Milk of Magnesia?  I am curious because I want to use it

I currently use the Makeup Forever primer and I like it


----------



## User38 (Aug 28, 2009)

YSL MAtte primer -- the best.   Second best, Clarins.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_How do you use the Milk of Magnesia?  I am curious because I want to use it_

 
I am interested in knowing this as well.  TIA!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Aug 30, 2009)

GOSH's velvet touch primer is the only one I have used that has sorted out my Oily skin.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_How do you use the Milk of Magnesia?  I am curious because I want to use it

I currently use the Makeup Forever primer and I like it_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am interested in knowing this as well.  TIA!_

 
I shake the bottle really good, then I take a cotton ball and apply it all over my face (pretty much my whole face is getting oily thats why i apply it on the whole face). I apply it kinda like if it was a toner. Let it dry, it will leave some white residue, rub it with your fingers and thats it, the face is ready for foundation. I used my MAC MSFN and bare minerals matte with this stuff and it works pretty good.


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I shake the bottle really good, then I take a cotton ball and apply it all over my face (pretty much my whole face is getting oily thats why i apply it on the whole face). I apply it kinda like if it was a toner. Let it dry, it will leave some white residue, rub it with your fingers and thats it, the face is ready for foundation. I used my MAC MSFN and bare minerals matte with this stuff and it works pretty good._

 
That sound great, I'll definitely try it.


----------



## Lotte (Sep 2, 2009)

Lancome - La Base Pro
But I have heard great things about YSL Matte primer

I think this is absolutely the best one !


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 2, 2009)

I use MUFE HD primer and LOVE it.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 2, 2009)

It's funny... I think you've listed all the primers I've tried!   I too am plagued by oily skin and have been for years! I feel your pain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of my favourites thus far are MAC's Matte texture, MAC's Prep & Prime SPF50, MAC's Skin Refined Zone and Fyrinnae's Velvet Gel Silica Primer. (I almost want to say it's my HG primer.)

My less than favourites are MAC's Oil Control Lotion and MAC's Prep and Prime skin.

Currently, I do the following:

1) Wash face. (Juice Beauty's cleansing gel with a natural sponge for exfoliation.)
2) Moisturize lightly. (Juice Beauty moisturizer or Lush's vanishing cream.)
3) Face meds if necessary (Aquagel)
4) MAC Prep & Prime SPF50 (all over)
5) Fyrinnae Velvet Gel Silica Primer (t-zone)

note: Depending on the weather, I may skip the moisturizer (step 2) and simply use P&P SPF50. In addition, sometimes I will add MAC's Matte texture and/or Skin Refined Zone to the t-zone between step four and five...depending on what I plan to do for the day.

6) Foundation/concealer
7) MAC MSFNatural (w/ a 182 brush)
8) other face makeup
9) MAC Prep & Prime translucent finishing powder (lightly w/ a 150)

... I have always had oily skin. But this combination has really, really cut back on oil production, especially on my forehead. When I'm being bad, I've played entire soccer games in full face makeup and I've seen little to no shine build up on my face (for better or worse.) I've also found that the added exfoliation has dramatically decreased any small blackheads that I used to have on my forehead. (Weird since I now use more product than I ever did.)

To be honest though... I think of everything, Fyrinnae's Velvet Gel primer is what has done the trick. I don't just use it during the day under makeup. I also use it at night after a nighttime moisturizer and it has really regulated my skin in a way that nothing else has managed to do.


----------



## Meisje (Sep 3, 2009)

Honestly, I find my face becomes an oil slick if I get off my skin care routine --- especially if I forget to moisturize before bed.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Sep 3, 2009)

MUFE all mat + my oily oily skin = love


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I shake the bottle really good, then I take a cotton ball and apply it all over my face (pretty much my whole face is getting oily thats why i apply it on the whole face). I apply it kinda like if it was a toner. Let it dry, it will leave some white residue, rub it with your fingers and thats it, the face is ready for foundation. I used my MAC MSFN and bare minerals matte with this stuff and it works pretty good._

 
I do the same, only I use those square cotton pads, and I wet it and then squeeze the water out, and then I use it to apply the MoM. Yes, it'll still leave a white residue, but as stated above, just run your hands over your face real quick and it goes away.

At a couple bucks a bottle, you should try it. Hell, I've been using it for like 6 months, and my bottle isn't even halfway gone yet.


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 9, 2009)

where do u buy the milk of magnesia and can it be used on NW45 skin??? And what do u guys use as moisturizer (day & night) cuz I dont use moisturizer, yes bad i know lol


----------



## westindiesangel (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_where do u buy the milk of magnesia and can it be used on NW45 skin??? And what do u guys use as moisturizer (day & night) cuz I dont use moisturizer, yes bad i know lol_

 
You can buy MoM at any place with a pharmacy section. Yea, you can use it, I have tan skin and it's invisible. It does leave a residue, but you just wipe that away with your fingers. If you put it on lightly no residue will be left, but I find it works better if I apply it heavily. It does work better at controlling oil than any other product I've used, and in tandem with an oil-control primer it does great!

For moisturizer I use the Clinique Acne Solutions Moisturizer - but only because I use the whole line. I really like Clinique moisturizers though, maybe you could try the Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel - I used it for awhile before I needed to control acne.


----------



## Vlcatko (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GucciGirl* 

 
_... I also tried out the Too Faced Primed and Poreless and Urban Decay Pore Perfecting Primer Potion. Both were ok but afterwards my skin was too matte! It had no slip so I would imagine that your makeup wouldnt apply as smoothly._

 
Too matte? Wow, I have to try those - I am kind of obsessed with matte face (matte but not dull/flat)...

Could you compare the Too Faced Primed & Poreless to the Smashbox Photo Finish? Of all the primers I have tried is the Smashbox'es (Smashbox's? Help a non-native speaker, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) has been the best but I would say I expected more... I only bought it because it was more than 50% off... If Primed & Poreless was at least comparable, I would be happy to have cheaper alternative...


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 21, 2009)

So do u moisturize first then use the MoM as the primer? Or use the MoM first then u moisturize?


----------



## ForgetRegret (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlcatko* 

 
_Too matte? Wow, I have to try those - I am kind of obsessed with matte face (matte but not dull/flat)...

Could you compare the Too Faced Primed & Poreless to the Smashbox Photo Finish? Of all the primers I have tried is the Smashbox'es (Smashbox's? Help a non-native speaker, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) has been the best but I would say I expected more... I only bought it because it was more than 50% off... If Primed & Poreless was at least comparable, I would be happy to have cheaper alternative..._

 
I hate, hate, HATE Smashbox primer. My skin's too oily for the stuff, it slips right off my skin. Ugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Urban Decay Pore Perfecting primer, though....I looooooooooove. It doesn't leave me grossly matte, and I find my skin still has plenty of slip to apply whatever foundation I'm using that day. I highly recommend at least getting a sample of this. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_So do u moisturize first then use the MoM as the primer? Or use the MoM first then u moisturize?_

 
Definitely moisturize first...let it sink in to your skin for about 15 minutes before you put the MoM on...works like a charm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS, I use MAC's MoistureLush moisturizer. I love it.


----------



## makeba (Nov 8, 2009)

i found a good primer for my oily skin by Korres. its the organic primer for oily skin and it works good for me. at some part in the day my t-zone was wicked whereas now its my nose. my nose shines but its not the disco ball it once was. i got this at sephora during their 20% ff sale and i am glad i did.


----------



## Honey xOo (Nov 9, 2009)

I have combo skin and hate using primers. My nose gets shiney the quickest, I have pores on my nose + a bit on my cheeks, so here's what works me: I wash,tone,and moisturize, then I pat Revlon Colorstay blemish concealer on any visible pores(my nose + cheeks), it's medicated so it doesn't clog my pores and it actually helps clear my skin, then I apply my colorstay pressed powder to set it and I swear I'm matte and shine/pore free for the day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like using the lightest way possible daily and this is it for me.


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 17, 2009)

I use Clinique pore minimizer. So far, it's the best i've tried. I gives me 4 hours without shine at the most, and 6 if combined with Chanel Purete Ideale T-Mat Shine Control.

I'm thinking to give a shot at Magnesia Milk. Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## laurarice (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't think primers work too well, but I can reccommend a finishing spray called Model in a Bottle. I have oily skin and it makes the makeup on my nose last all day!


----------



## redrose86 (Feb 12, 2013)

Has anyone used Bobbi Brown primer? Does that help for oily skin?


----------



## redrose86 (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 16, 2013)

I've never used it, sorry!


----------



## katruiz (Feb 16, 2013)

Milk of age and I use professional and MUFE mat. Use these depending how my face is behaving.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 16, 2013)

MAC  prep and prime natural radiance is nice


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 17, 2013)

I like Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer. If you can't get a sample they sell a small size.

http://www.sephora.com/veil-mineral-primer-spf-15-P210575?skuId=1074442


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 17, 2013)

I get even more oily such as summer here in TN has super high humidity. I use a tiny bit of Smashbox Anti-Shine on my t-zone and then Hourglass. If you use too mush it will ball up.

  	I'm not sure where you live but if you're not too far from a Sephora you can get a sample. I love that they give samples. When they gave me one of this it lasted me forever since it only takes such a tiny bit. I wish they sold it in half sizes.


----------



## redrose86 (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone used porefessionel by benefit? I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 1, 2013)

I have tried maybe 10 different primers and nothing worked for my skin


----------



## sss215 (Mar 1, 2013)

Antiqued said:


> I have tried maybe 10 different primers and nothing worked for my skin


  Have you tried mac prep and prime natural radiance. It's amazing!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 1, 2013)

Sephora sells a product made by Murad. It is a mattifying moisturizer/primer.  It also has a physical sunscreen.  It will help control oil production for up to eight hours.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, the most important factor i take into consideration when deciding a suitable face primer for oily skin like mine are:

  	- ability to hold foundation and makeup for long hours
  	- does not feel greasy
  	- does not cause foundation to oxidize

  	You may try 'Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer' or 'Mary Kay Foundation Primer'.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 6, 2013)

Antiqued said:


> I have tried maybe 10 different primers and nothing worked for my skin


  Which ones have you tried? What foundation do you use afterwards? What are you using for moisturizer, if anything?


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 8, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Which ones have you tried? What foundation do you use afterwards? What are you using for moisturizer, if anything?


  	I dont remember the names but I've tried ones from Mac, Smashbox, Makeup Forever, Shiseido, Boscia and a few others.  I got a sample of one from Estee Lauder and I tried it this morning.  So far so good.  I have been using Lancome Teint Idole but today I'm testing Estee Lauder Double Wear.  For cleansing and moisturizing, I use Clinique products for oily skin.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 8, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Have you tried mac prep and prime natural radiance. It's amazing!


  	No, I'll get a sample this weekend.  Mac's other primers did nothing for me


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 8, 2013)

I have been using a setting spray by Skindinavia.  Ive been using it for a few days.  I ordered a small size and I keep it in my bag to touch up at work.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 8, 2013)

You should try using Urban Decay Oil Slick as a primer. Shake the bottle, spritz your face and apply your foundation as usual. I swear by this!


----------



## megzjada (Oct 3, 2015)

Avon, Magix face perfector works for me. It's kinda powdery and white, but absorbs well, and my skin feels smoother instantly.


----------



## sadove (Jan 3, 2016)

I use Makeup forever HD, works really well


----------

